# Boo Book Owl Care



## rochellekneale (Apr 19, 2015)

The reason I have joined this site mainly is to learn about owl care. there is a lady who lives close to us who owns an owl but is looking to get rid as her child (age 4 and liked harry potter) has now grown tired of the poor bird. we have offered to take it on as a friend of ours owns 6 owls and can give us advice along the way when we need it, but for now I am looking for the basics of owl care. From pictures and description we have guessed that the owl is a boobook so any specific information on this type of owl is appreciated. we have been told the owl's personality is lovely, comes running to females (stranger or not) for love and attention... but doesn't like males...


----------



## 8tansox (Jan 29, 2010)

Haha, I'm chasing you around this forum! 

Anyway, depending on where you are, it would be an idea to get in touch and join a Birds of Prey forum, they are around. Failing that, find a Falconry centre and ask there, again, plenty around to choose from. 

Owls are fabulous creatures but they do need a lot of specialist care, especially if they're going to be flown, weight management, training etc. so I personally think you'd be better off on a Falconry forum.


----------

